# Darlingi has colonized a drain.



## Bugmom (May 29, 2015)

He escaped, and has apparently been living in the bathtub drain in our rarely used spare bathroom for some time. 

I've removed the drain stopper, but he's too quick for me to catch when he's mocking me by hanging half out of the drain. 

Any suggestions on how to catch him?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (May 29, 2015)

Feed him? Maybe he'll come out then.


----------



## sdsnybny (May 30, 2015)

Tarantula fishing...use a juicy prey item held by some sewing thread just far enough away to  allow you to plug his retreat when he goes for the bait

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bugmom (May 30, 2015)

So which one of you wants to come tie thread around a cricket? Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## sdsnybny (May 30, 2015)

You buying the ticket/gas LOL....or maybe an Area 51 taxi would be quicker.
sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Bugmom (May 30, 2015)

Lol. Well I moved actually. In the Pacific now.


----------



## MrsHaas (May 30, 2015)

Did you leave the t there?



--J.Haas


----------



## Bugmom (May 30, 2015)

He escaped after a feeding after I moved up here. The lid didn't shut like I thought it had. Opportunistic spider made his break.


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 30, 2015)

Thread a needle and then thread the needle through the cricket... Have fun 'fishing'.

-Sean


----------



## Lucky Luciano (May 30, 2015)

I was gonna say "why not make a youtube video of the drain dwelling tarantula" but then again, the internet would probably have a panic attack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## widowkeeper (May 30, 2015)

take a couple pipe cleaners remove all the fuzzy stuff except on the last inch of both  twist them togather  bend the ends to a 90 degree on one end and tie a string on the other stuff it down the drain  then sit back and wait .when he comes to the top give the string a tug and he will dart out assuming you tap his back end with the fuzzy part


----------



## TsunamiSpike (May 30, 2015)

Or leave a couple of crickets in the bath. She might come out hunting at night.


----------



## MrDave (May 30, 2015)

Definitely get some pics at least. Terrorizing the internet with a youtube video is a great idea, though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ellenantula (May 30, 2015)

I keep checking back hoping you'll catch your T.  I was thinking dimmed lights, cricket offered at distance, and cover drain as soon as it emerges.  Easier said than done, no doubt.


----------



## Bugmom (May 30, 2015)

I've put feeders in there. It looks to me like he's waiting until they go IN the drain to get them. 

Things I never thought I'd say: "I need to feed the drain spider."

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 3


----------



## Bugmom (May 30, 2015)

Picture.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Ellenantula (May 30, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> Things I never thought I'd say: "I need to feed the drain spider."


Now everybody's gonna want a drain spider!  lol


Wish there were a way to "flush him up and out" but not down beyond retrieval.  I keep thinking if there was a U drain, a little water would make coming on out appeal to the fellow but PLEASE DON'T TRY THE WATER IDEA -- it is VERY flawed.


----------



## cold blood (May 30, 2015)

I would NOT feed or offer it food.  That's just gonna keep it comfy in the drain longer.   The longer it goes without food, the more it will be out of its hide, which in this case is the drain....the more hungry it gets, the more likely it is to venture away from the drain and get captured.

I'll tell you what I'd do, and its based on the incredible reactions I consistently get.    Buy some superworms, and after the t seems hungry, put the whole container of superworms in the tub (closed), away from the drain a bit....a hungry t will be on the superworm container remarkably quick...then plug the drain and collect your t.   The sound of supers wiggling around drives t's NUTS, use it to your advantage.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (May 30, 2015)

I like cold blood's idea.  I had also been thinking about perhaps opening an access panel and unconnecting then blocking drain pipe from the other end, and forcing T out into tub.  Cold blood's idea sounds a whole lot better!

Ellen <-- specializes in unnecessarily complicating things  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (May 30, 2015)

Why is everyone going all MacGyver on this? lmao Buy a male roach (my experience is with dubias), use tongs to hold on to a wing so the legs kick freely, and dangle it outside the hide. Like sdsnybny said, just plug it when the T comes out. I understand that they're fast little buggers, so it might take a few attempts, but it should work just fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 30, 2015)

I seriously think giving this thing access to a meal is a mistake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 30, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> Things I never thought I'd say: "I need to feed the drain spider."


Sounds like one of the worst euphemisms I've ever heard.

Be that as it may, this reminds me of an old Night Gallery" episode called "A Fear of Spiders". It was the story of a rather mean man who happened to also be a arachnophobe. One night, he spots a tiny spider in the sink. Horrified, he quickly flushes it down the drain. he returns later to find it crawleld back up. But it is bigger, he flushes it again. It returns again even bigger. It goes to tarantula size and beyond dog-size is how I think he described it to a disbelieving neighbour woman who he had treated poorly. There is more to the plot than that, but if I recall it ends with his screams. The moral of the story was either A) Be kind. B) Be kind to spiders. or C) Always keep a REALLY big catch cup in the kitchen.

I looked it up, and you can watch it on Hulu for free, if you don't mind a couple commercial interruptions. Try here for few laughs. Did you know spiders squeak like rats?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sana (May 30, 2015)

I think that I would go with CB's don't feed for a while theory.  My burrowers don't come out unless they are hungry.


----------



## Sentinel (May 30, 2015)

Go fishing. I'm serious. Now, people might not think this is good for the spider, but neither is it staying in there. Agitate it with something attached to a piece of string. Get it to sink its fangs in. Then pull it out. Or warm up some raw chicken or something and leave it in the bathtub. Or leave mealworms in the tub.


----------



## cold blood (May 30, 2015)

Sentinel said:


> Or warm up some raw chicken or something and leave it in the bathtub.



Yeah that's it  ...maybe some mayo or mustard would increase the appeal even more?   Do you think wraps would be too much?

Warmed up chicken?   Really, that's a t attractant?   Should I be heating my crickets prior to feeding??:? Sorry, I can't help but to chuckle at that, don't be mad at me....might be great for stray cats though

Seriously, if you ever seen them eat, they will grab any food offered and be back in the hole almost before you could react....and to react you'd need to literally sit in position for as long as it takes, which could be a really, really long time.   Miss a couple times, now you have a fat t sealing its self in for a month or three while it molts...bad quickly goes to worse.


The hungrier it gets, the further it will venture from its new home and the more time it will spend away from the drain...mine roams a lot when hungry....it gets plump and I see feet if I'm lucky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sentinel (May 30, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Yeah that's it  ...maybe some mayo or mustard would increase the appeal even more?   Do you think wraps would be too much?
> 
> Warmed up chicken?   Really, that's a t attractant?   Should I be heating my crickets prior to feeding??:? Sorry, I can't help but to chuckle at that, don't be mad at me....might be great for stray cats though
> 
> ...


Lol, obviously you've never been fishing. Try and catch a bass during the rain at night. 4 hour struggle on that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 30, 2015)

Sentinel said:


> Lol, obviously you've never been fishing. Try and catch a bass during the rain at night. 4 hour struggle on that one.


Fishing?  What's that? You mean following around that odd band "phish"?

Yeah, caught bass in thunderstorms just yesterday evening...ya just gotta change up your approach....deeper fish are less effected, even if its only a few feet.


----------



## Sentinel (May 30, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Fishing?  What's that? You mean following around that odd band "phish"?
> 
> Yeah, caught bass in thunderstorms just yesterday evening...ya just gotta change up your approach....deeper fish are less effected, even if its only a few feet.


Problem is the local lake is swamped with weed shoots and broken logs. You hook a lot weirder things than the fish when you're trying to catch something, lol. Too bad this wasn't an OBT. He'd have no problem getting it out, those things love biting. I don't doubt it'd have its fangs stuck.

But maybe. You know those tripwire triggered animal traps? The ones that close the gate behind the creature after it goes in? Maybe he can get a really tiny, really sensitive one, and fill it with food. Spider goes in, gate goes down. Now this is totally unrealistic, but hey, never know.

He may have to cut the beams in the drain.


----------



## cold blood (May 30, 2015)

Sentinal, investigate the technique known as "punching" :wink:


----------



## Bugmom (May 30, 2015)

She. I'm a she  

I have actually tried the worms method. Spider wasn't interested. 

I tried trickling some water in there, slowly. Spider didn't care. 

He's been in there for about a month already. I asked here because I was out of ideas. 

The bathroom is on the second level of the house, which is a rental. I can't just tear it apart to get a wayward spider free, and we actually need to be able to use that bathroom now.


----------



## Sentinel (May 30, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> She. I'm a she
> 
> I have actually tried the worms method. Spider wasn't interested.
> 
> ...


This is a shot in the dark.... but why not call a plumber? They might have better ideas, hell, they might even be able to reverse the water flow and jet the spider out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (May 31, 2015)

My neighbor is a plumber. Maybe he'll take pity on me lol


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (May 31, 2015)

I've been keeping an eye on this thread because it is so fascinating to me that there is a Ceratogyrus darlingi living in a drain just like it would in its natural habitat.  Out of all of the suggestions posted here, cold blood's does make the most sense.  Providing food and water is providing a livable habitat that the tarantula will not want to leave.  Everything stated about this spider's behavior is practically text book.  From my experience, tarantulas will leave their burrows if conditions become unfavorable. In the wild that will be when you see wandering females and juveniles; in captivity, is is when a tarantula leaves its hide or burrow and climbs the walls of its enclosure.  However, for an arid species capable of going a long period of time without food and water, who knows how long that would be.  If it did leave the drain, who then knows where it would go.

I can't provide constructive advice on how to get it out of the drain, but I would suggest studying it's behavior and learning its daily patterns to form some ideas.  If it were me, I would buy a cheap USB endoscope from Amazon.com and put it down the drain to get a visual of how far down the drain it goes and to get an idea of the shape of the drain.  If it lives near the drain opening, it maybe possible to put something down in the drain to block it and prod it out.  I would also buy a cheap Wi-Fi web cam or camera of some sort with night vision (if such a thing exists cheaply), point it to the bath tub, and view it remotely.  I imagine the bath tub amplifies any vibrations so getting close to the bath tub will spook it back into the drain.  Remote viewing is necessary.

Because of its sensitivity to vibrations in or on the tub, I bet the only option to remove it is to suck it up and call a plumber as previously suggested.  From my experience and the experience of others with getting tarantulas out of their burrows in the wild, sometimes the spider leaves you no choice but to dig it out.  In this case obviously, the equivalent is to take the drain apart.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (May 31, 2015)

Since we're adding in suggestions... I have a weird one - and it stems from "tarantulas will leave their burrows if conditions become unfavorable", suggested by AphonopelmaTX.


Take a large clear container - aquarium is likely best. Take a lot of whatever they had as substrate, including their webbing, and mound it around the drain, nearly covering it. Place aquarium over it. The box of superworms on the other end (coldblood's approach) may be a good bit of bait.

You'll be making the _outside _of the drain more favourable than the _inside _of it. Once spider has taken to the "new enclosure", slide the aquarium away from the drain.

When you post "how do I flip an upside-down aquarium that's in my bathtub, while keeping the C. darlingi safe inside" thread, I'll be able to come up with an idea for that then too.

Baby steps, baby, Baby steps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 31, 2015)

The solution is very simple. Go into your basement, or other access to the drain below the tub. Remove the fittings below the trap. You will now have a open end on both sides. So the tarantula will have only two options, run out into the tub, or out the bottom of the trap. Have someone at the bottom of the trap, and someone at the tub, decide which way to force him, and be ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 2, 2015)

Wondering if this has been resolved yet...


----------



## vespers (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree with catfishrod69. Seems like the simple and logical thing to do.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 2, 2015)

catfishrod69 said:


> The solution is very simple. Go into your basement, or other access to the drain below the tub. Remove the fittings below the trap. You will now have a open end on both sides. So the tarantula will have only two options, run out into the tub, or out the bottom of the trap. Have someone at the bottom of the trap, and someone at the tub, decide which way to force him, and be ready.


Actually there is no "trap" on a bathtub the overflow serves this purpose. you would have to tear into the ceiling/floor to expose it. Possibly driving the T further down into the drain which connects to other drain/vents throughout the houses plumbing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott99 (Jun 2, 2015)

Does anybody here know what a P-Trap is. One of the reasons your T is not leaving is because he always has access to water(unless the P-Trap has been drain) . If you do not know what a P-Trap is, then you will have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 2, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> He escaped, and has apparently been living in the bathtub drain in our rarely used spare bathroom for some time.
> 
> I've removed the drain stopper, but he's too quick for me to catch when he's mocking me by hanging half out of the drain.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to catch him?


Bath tub drains do not have "P traps" see diagram above


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 2, 2015)

Lol i never really thought about it but you are correct. I should have known that from replacing them. But i had a stupid moment. Either way if the house has a basement, the plumbing going from the tub can be removed from the rest, and the tarantula can be isolated inside the tub plumbing, giving it only 3 places to run, out the drain, up the overflow, or out the bottom of the plumbing.





sdsnybny said:


> Actually there is no "trap" on a bathtub the overflow serves this purpose. you would have to tear into the ceiling/floor to expose it. Possibly driving the T further down into the drain which connects to other drain/vents throughout the houses plumbing.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm dying to know what happened to this darlingi. The above advice seems solid, but since I'm not very confident in my plumbing abilities, I'd probably place some container over the drain that is large enough to contain a hide of some sort. Place the hide near the drain and hopefully the darlingi will take up residence there instead.


----------



## klawfran3 (Jun 3, 2015)

I honestly would recommend feeding it because if it decides to leave it's home, what's to stop it from going deeper in to the drain? I'd rather keep it put and make sure I know where it is than risk having it go down in to the drain and be gone forever.


----------



## BobGrill (Jun 3, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> I honestly would recommend feeding it because if it decides to leave it's home, what's to stop it from going deeper in to the drain? I'd rather keep it put and make sure I know where it is than risk having it go down in to the drain and be gone forever.


It'll just retreat back into the drain immediately after grabbing the prey item. These guys typically don't eat out in the open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 3, 2015)

Main purpose of a trap is hold water so smells don't come back up the drain hole.so if it was my tub it will have a trap hooked to it , but not directly to tub .when the water drys up in the trap the spider can crawl to where ever the pipe leads it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Jun 3, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Bath tub drains do not have "P traps" see diagram above


Some do. Not all bathtubs have plumbing that match your diagram, particularly some older ones. There was one on the clawfoot bathtub in my old apartment. 

https://www.doitbest.com/categories/bathtub-p-trap

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/install-bathtub-ptrap-20701.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDave (Jun 3, 2015)

I think OP deserves congratulations on making bathtub plumbing a topic in 'Tarantula Questions & Discussions'.

Hopefully the prize will be getting her spider back.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Anubis77 (Jun 3, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Actually there is no "trap" on a bathtub the overflow serves this purpose. you would have to tear into the ceiling/floor to expose it. Possibly driving the T further down into the drain which connects to other drain/vents throughout the houses plumbing.


How about removing the overflow cap and sticking a hair drier in it? Turn it on full blast and, if enough air moves back up the drain, it may disturb the spider enough to run out.

Other option: figure out a way to make a temporary seal at the junction between the overflow and drain pipes then pour water in to flood it out. Something inflatable might work. I don't know how much room there is to work with though.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm picturing a long tube (with a bend joint angled over drain hole) and a cricket or something stapled well onto opposite end of tube.  Somehow getting fellow to think he's found another tunnel and then block off tub drain before he can leave 'new' tube setup.

I want this fellow out -- bugging me to know he's set up housekeeping in such a place!


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Jun 4, 2015)

If you can make a small umbrella type of thing(or something with a ball you could inflate) that you could push in its closed form behind the spider and then open it to fill the pipe and pull it back slowly pushing the T outside, it would be the best and easiest solution I can think of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klawfran3 (Jun 4, 2015)

Actually Ellen you might be on to something. Get a length of PVC pipe a little bit smaller in diameter than the drain and stick it in the hole. He'll extend his burrow in to the pipe and then when you're sure he's in it just pull it off. He'll be hiding in the pipe and you can just move him to his new enclosure.


----------



## Bugmom (Jun 4, 2015)

This has been a fun read lol. I haven't seen the spider since I posted the question. I put two crickets in a few days ago, they were not ate. So either he retreated way far into the drain, or he's taken up residence elsewhere. 

Sorry for the anticlimactic ending. 

Also the bathroom is on the second floor. There's no easy access to the plumbing, and we rent so couldn't go breaking into walls. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood (Jun 4, 2015)

Have you tried running the water at a trickle...not enough to wash it away quickly, but just enough to make the pipe inhospitable?

Its a technique many have used to get their t's out of deep holes both to re-house and to catch wild ones.

From a rental standpoint, this is quite worrisome.   The amount of webbing these spiders lay, and its relative strength, could easily cause that pipe to clog, or at least drain slow....this will also lead to other debris getting caught in that webbing to quickly clog the pipe.   That webbing is tough, and I know from cleaning enclosures that just running water isn't enough to clear webbing.  I seriously don't know how that drain is going to be able to be cleaned completely.


----------



## scott99 (Jun 4, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Bath tub drains do not have "P traps" see diagram above


Yes, they do. http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=JN.QXMp0VHEUC/ebgDU+d1T0g&pid=15.1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 4, 2015)

Not all have them. Those types are for people who p in the shower, requiring a p trap.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrDave (Jun 4, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Not all have them. Those types are for people who p in the shower, requiring a p trap.


I was assured it was all just pipes.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 5, 2015)

I really hope your little guy/gal makes it out of there. If you are going to catch it outside of its drain lol its most likely going to be at night. This may be a bit extreme but perhaps you could try setting some non toxic sticky traps around the drain at night? It would be a trip trying to get it off of one though. I will post back if I think of something overly helpful. lol


----------



## cold blood (Jun 5, 2015)

[QUOTE=ARACHNO



Its the sticky that kills, not toxins


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 5, 2015)

I wouldn't know..... Ive never used them... please disregard my post... haha


----------



## Methal (Jun 5, 2015)

turn the water on  just a bit. he starts getting wet he'll move out of there.

---------- Post added 06-05-2015 at 01:56 PM ----------




klawfran3 said:


> Actually Ellen you might be on to something. Get a length of PVC pipe a little bit smaller in diameter than the drain and stick it in the hole. He'll extend his burrow in to the pipe and then when you're sure he's in it just pull it off. He'll be hiding in the pipe and you can just move him to his new enclosure.


that right there just might work. He'll come to the 'new' entrance of the slightly smaller PVC pipe if you can gently lift it out of there with the spider you may win.


----------



## scott99 (Jun 5, 2015)

This is the purpose of a p-trap.http://www.buzzle.com/img/articleImages/606947-3056-28.jpg


----------



## Bugmom (Jun 5, 2015)

The first thing I tried was a trickle of water. I'm guessing he stuck himself to the top side of the drain and ignored the water. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-05-2015 at 06:56 PM ----------

Also the drain shape is such that there's no "down" to it coming from the tub. It immediately goes horizontal after about 2" of downspout. 

I really don't think he's coming out. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 8, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> The first thing I tried was a trickle of water. I'm guessing he stuck himself to the top side of the drain and ignored the water.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


Still hoping you'll get the T out of that drain, Steph. Although I can't help but smile about the whole ordeal. Goes to show that closing enclosures properly is the best prevention to escapes when everything else is taken care of.


----------



## Methal (Jun 8, 2015)

Can you see the T if you shine a light down there?

Get you a long stick. thin, but long.
Glue a cocktail umbrella to the end of it. collapse the umbrella. Slide it behind the T. use the 2nd stick to open the umbrella. and slowly pull it out bring El' T with it. 

May need something stronger. 

or fluffy like a cotton ball, you could also use a straw, with the stick and cotton ball all stuffed in it. push it out the end of the straw behind the T and slowly pull the T out. 

anything you can expand behind the T that is strong enough to pull through webs would do the trick. 

If you lived near me I'd pay to come see this =D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jun 8, 2015)

Have you tried calling the spider's name in a cheerful and positive tone?

I sure hope the next colonization isn't in one of your shoes. This is one thread I will keep following.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 19, 2015)

Methal said:


> Can you see the T if you shine a light down there?





Bugmom said:


> Also the drain shape is such that there's no "down" to it coming from the tub. It immediately goes horizontal after about 2" of downspout.


Just two posts above yours. :wink:


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 19, 2015)

Any luck......?


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 20, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Any luck......?


Ditto.  I keep hoping for some amazing recovery story here.


----------



## alexb2000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Shop vacs have a soft filter in between the motor and the catch tank. If you cleaned it out very well and possibly padded it on the inside you could try too suck the spider out of its home. Reverse three little pigs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 20, 2015)

alexb2000 said:


> Shop vacs have a soft filter in between the motor and the catch tank. If you cleaned it out very well and possibly padded it on the inside you could try too suck the spider out of its home. Reverse three little pigs.


thats a semi brutal, yet very valid point o.0


keep seeing this bumped and i chuckle a little, not because i tgot out, god no! but because of all places he took up a drain, not behind a shelf, not in a closet, heck not even inside the back of a dresser [which has parts that dont get touched by the sides/back] but a drain  lol  he knows whats natural ;P


----------



## alexb2000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Definitely not the first thing I would try. If you could get anything past the T I would let the drain completely dry out and then slide a tampon down past it tied to a string. Add water and pull. Much like the mini umbrella idea.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 20, 2015)

alexb2000 said:


> Definitely not the first thing I would try. If you could get anything past the T I would let the drain completely dry out and then slide a tampon down past it tied to a string. Add water and pull. Much like the mini umbrella idea.


but the drains primarily horizontal so how would you shove that down there without pushing the T further back or hurting it...


----------



## alexb2000 (Jun 20, 2015)

The drain angle discussion is what led me to the shop vac idea.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 20, 2015)

alexb2000 said:


> The drain angle discussion is what led me to the shop vac idea.


i have no complaints with this idea, i know i had a dubia i accidently dropped and didnt know get sucked up with some paper sheds my rats threw out.. i went to dump the canister and BAM male dubia im like "WTF"


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 20, 2015)

alexb2000 said:


> Definitely not the first thing I would try. If you could get anything past the T I would let the drain completely dry out and then slide a tampon down past it tied to a string. Add water and pull. Much like the mini umbrella idea.


 Thats actually good thinking.... that particular idea may not work but its on the right track. We are all fairly intelligent people for the most part. Why not try and come up with ideas for some sort of contraption that could be slid past the T and then expanded to coax the T out?


----------



## alexb2000 (Jun 20, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Thats actually good thinking.... that particular idea may not work but its on the right track. We are all fairly intelligent people for the most part. Why not try and come up with ideas for some sort of contraption that could be slid past the T and then expanded to coax the T out?


Just trying to help/not just lurk anymore, not disrespect the intelligence of the board.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 21, 2015)

alexb2000 said:


> Just trying to help/not just lurk anymore, not disrespect the intelligence of the board.


 I was being absolutely serious. Lol Sorry if I came off as being sarcastic. I think that idea is on the right track.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 21, 2015)

This thread has me thinking of setting my darlingi up in a new enclosure, complete with a bathtub drain hide.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 21, 2015)

cold blood said:


> This thread has me thinking of setting my darlingi up in a new enclosure, complete with a bathtub drain hide.


 I don't know wether to express how cool I think that would be or just not say anything considering these circumstances lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 21, 2015)

cold blood said:


> This thread has me thinking of setting my darlingi up in a new enclosure, complete with a bathtub drain hide.


hmm and here i thought the hobby at everything as far as enclosures but the kitchen sink... so we add a bathtub drain instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 21, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> hmm and here i thought the hobby at everything as far as enclosures but the kitchen sink... so we add a bathtub drain instead


A kitchen sink might work, too.:wink:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 21, 2015)

I wanted to set up a cupboard + drywall enclosure for a female _Kukulcania hibernalis_... I'd even paint the drywall with cheap latex paint, and then chip it a little. Make the cupboard just a corner, and your Southern House Spider is right at... err, home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 21, 2015)

cold blood said:


> This thread has me thinking of setting my darlingi up in a new enclosure, complete with a bathtub drain hide.


LOl Id take a bite before my baboon spider took my bathroom over. Na no thanks , Drain had no screen? Mine has a screen a big spider could never fit in. I might screen all the air vents too so roaches don't escape get in them and die.

Its near impossible to get a T out of a drain any success OP??


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 21, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> LOl Id take a bite before my baboon spider took my bathroom over. Na no thanks , Drain had no screen? Mine has a screen a big spider could never fit in. I might screen all the air vents too so roaches don't escape get in them and die.
> 
> Its near impossible to get a T out of a drain any success OP??


my drain has a cross, i cant get my big ol fingers in it [pinkies a 11 so they arnt small lmao] but im sure a spider could take over mine.. but agree id take a bite before a OW took over a room.. tho if a gravid Pterror or Poec got out and i cant find her within a hr....."huuuuunny where moving!"


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 21, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> my drain has a cross, i cant get my big ol fingers in it [pinkys and 11 so they arnt small lmao] but im sure a spider could take over mine.. but agree id take a bite before a OW took over a room.. tho if a gravid Pterror or Poec got out and i cant find her within a hr....."hunny where moving!"


Yeah I had a HUGE 8" P ornata loose once, definitely scared my parents mom said catch that huge thing !!!


----------



## Bugmom (Jun 28, 2015)

OH MY GOD HE IS STILL THERE. 

My daughter has showered probably 12 times. We've bathed the dogs. We've washed the hedgehog tank. He is nonetheless STILL LIVING IN THE DRAIN. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-27-2015 at 10:51 PM ----------

Totally trying the shop vac idea. I think a tampon would still be too slim, and there's no telling how far he's going in the drain when he's not mocking us by making an appearance. 

Also interesting to note that he appears to have maintained an internal clock as he doesn't show up during the day. Only at night. The bathroom doesn't get much light at all so even during the day, it's pretty dark without turning the light on. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-27-2015 at 10:56 PM ----------




Bugmom said:


> OH MY GOD HE IS STILL THERE.
> 
> My daughter has showered probably 12 times. We've bathed the dogs. We've washed the hedgehog tank. He is nonetheless STILL LIVING IN THE DRAIN.
> 
> ...









Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 28, 2015)

"Day 28: The humans still have no idea how I'm doing this. I can keep this up for years!"

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 28, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> OH MY GOD HE IS STILL THERE.
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]Totally trying the shop vac idea.
> ...


Glad to hear the little imp is still alive. You might try sucking a knee high stocking (fish net FTW)  into the vacuum hose secured by a rubber band. then it would not go any further into the workings of the vacuum if successful. Good Luck


----------



## Bugmom (Jun 28, 2015)

I got him! Video coming soon. 

Things I've learned:
1. Spiders are jerks. 
2. C. darlingi can apparently survive anywhere. 
3. Superworms don't like thread tied to them. 
4. Spider fishing needs to be a thing. 
5. Tape lids. When in doubt, add more tape. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Useful 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 28, 2015)

YEAH!!!!!!
spider fishing world champion Bug Mom.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 28, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> I got him! Video coming soon.
> 
> Things I've learned:
> 1. Spiders are jerks.
> ...


Can't wait to see that vid!!  It will be a free range darlingi no more

Congrats on the catch!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Jun 28, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> I got him! Video coming soon.
> 
> Things I've learned:
> 1. Spiders are jerks.
> ...


I'd say that's a relief! Can't wait for the video!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Jun 28, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Can't wait to see that vid!!  It will be a free range darlingi no more
> 
> Congrats on the catch!!


Spider fishing -- your new hobby, CB??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 28, 2015)

Sentinel said:


> Go fishing. I'm serious. Now, people might not think this is good for the spider, but neither is it staying in there. Agitate it with something attached to a piece of string. Get it to sink its fangs in. Then pull it out. Or warm up some raw chicken or something and leave it in the bathtub.



Props to sentinel...aside from the raw chicken idea (which I still chuckle about)....this was indeed the final solution.

---------- Post added 06-28-2015 at 01:00 PM ----------




Blueandbluer said:


> Spider fishing -- your new hobby, CB??


I can't imagine the fight would be very entertaining compared to a fish....I'll stick with the fish for now.:wink:


----------



## Blueandbluer (Jun 28, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I can't imagine the fight would be very entertaining compared to a fish....I'll stick with the fish for now.:wink:


Well, now, I think you're not thinking about the right species. I'll bet there are some OWs who would give you quite a fight!


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 28, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> I got him! Video coming soon.
> 
> Things I've learned:
> 1. Spiders are jerks.
> ...


Niiiiiiiice! Good job, Steph! Looking forward to the vid - this whole story makes me grin everytime I check on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 28, 2015)

And some Angry NW Ts , I got a few Lps who are very mean.





Blueandbluer said:


> Well, now, I think you're not thinking about the right species. I'll bet there are some OWs who would give you quite a fight!


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 28, 2015)

*slow clap* and here i would have done that about 2 weeks ago as a "at least i tried" but to each his own ..the pic of him in drain.. Bahahaha... For gour sake i hope its a guy.. Otherwize.. The next 5-10+ years may be a pain xD


----------



## Bugmom (Jun 29, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> *slow clap* and here i would have done that about 2 weeks ago as a "at least i tried" but to each his own ..the pic of him in drain.. Bahahaha... For gour sake i hope its a guy.. Otherwize.. The next 5-10+ years may be a pain xD


When I hadn't seen him for awhile, I really thought he was gone for good. I didn't think the fishing idea would work because he usually retreated when he realized he'd been spotted. He doesn't look worse for wear, and looks to have molted at least once. I'd have been skeptical of this story if it hadn't happened to me. 

My daughter was like, "I can't believe I've been showering with him for weeks!" Well neither can we! 

I really want to put a scope with video down that drain. It's so bugging me (no pun intended) not knowing how he never washed away. 

Hope to have the video uploaded to YouTube tomorrow. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 29, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> When I hadn't seen him for awhile, I really thought he was gone for good. I didn't think the fishing idea would work because he usually retreated when he realized he'd been spotted. He doesn't look worse for wear, and looks to have molted at least once. I'd have been skeptical of this story if it hadn't happened to me.
> 
> My daughter was like, "I can't believe I've been showering with him for weeks!" Well neither can we!
> 
> ...


as for not washing him away ud be shocked how well they grip walls plus tech the drain doesnt fill compleatly with water [id hope]

im shocked hes ok sense youv washed the dogs o.0 [flea bath im asusming]


----------



## Misty Day (Jun 29, 2015)

I find it interesting how it survived in a presumably high humidity environment. I always thought they were sensitive to humidity like Avics.


----------



## Bugmom (Jun 29, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> as for not washing him away ud be shocked how well they grip walls plus tech the drain doesnt fill compleatly with water [id hope]
> 
> im shocked hes ok sense youv washed the dogs o.0 [flea bath im asusming]


Just regular dog shampoo. My dogs don't get fleas and have only had ticks once. A week in a flea collar fixed that. 

But there's been human and dog shampoo, conditioner, body wash, shaving cream, dish soap, and even toilet bowl cleaner going down that drain. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 29, 2015)

That's one tuff drain T!!
maybe a new name is in order?
Kohler...Moen......Delta....Danzer...Elkay....Franke...etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## dementedlullaby (Jun 29, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> I got him! Video coming soon.
> 
> Things I've learned:
> 1. Spiders are jerks.
> ...


LOL this post (and thread in general) made me smile . Glad you got the little bugger! I cannot wait to see the video.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 29, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> But there's been human and dog shampoo, conditioner, body wash, shaving cream, dish soap, and even toilet bowl cleaner going down that drain.


None of that really surprises me, EXCEPT the toilet bowl cleaner...that stuff's harsh, I would have expected that to kill a t.


----------



## Bugmom (Jun 29, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> That's one tuff drain T!!
> maybe a new name is in order?
> Kohler...Moen......Delta....Danzer...Elkay....Fran  ke...etc.


HAHAHAHA, YES! I'm going to have to look at what the brand is in that bathroom. 




cold blood said:


> None of that really surprises me, EXCEPT the toilet bowl cleaner...that stuff's harsh, I would have expected that to kill a t.


So would I. 

I'm going to be scratching my head over this T's tenacity when I'm 80.

*Edited to add the video:
https://youtu.be/f7zXRLEriWY*

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 1


----------



## walshs2 (Jun 29, 2015)

My favorite part of the video is in your acknowledgments you said your husband knew you 'came with a lot of legs'. HAHA, my future husband better be prepared for lots of eight legged children.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 30, 2015)

*ROFLMAO!!!*

Excuse me but I see the Warden coming, you have your Tarantula fishing license with you.
Whats the size limit for that species? Is there a slot limit regulation.   :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 30, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> *ROFLMAO!!!*
> 
> Excuse me but I see the Warden coming, you have your Tarantula fishing license with you.
> Whats the size limit for that species? Is there a slot limit regulation.   :sarcasm:


Take the fine, there's no way she's throwin it back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 30, 2015)

:clap:   That was freaking AWESOME!!

It looked so fun I just let mine into the tub...going fishing tomorrow!!!:laugh:

I liked how you claimed victory human 1- spider 0

Actually after, what 80 days, I'd say the spider had far more victories....congrats on wining the battle!  

Seriously though, that was one of the best fishing shows I've seen in a while....Take that Bill Dance!:laugh:

Thanks for videoing it:clap::clap::clap:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## mmfh (Jun 30, 2015)

That was just GREAT!!! I was truly laughing at that poor little worm just giving up on life !! Congratulations on your success and kudos for your tenacity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 30, 2015)

Awesome vid! This will will get likely many views and serves as an examply just how resilient they can be! He did look really hungry thought considering the speed he raced out there to get a hold of that poor worm before it disappeared on him  

Congrats


----------



## MrDave (Jun 30, 2015)

That is an awesome vid. So happy you got him back. Now, we should go back to the plumbing diagrams to figure out where it was hiding when the draino was dumped...


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 30, 2015)

Agreed with all else -- amazing story, video and success!  And I love the idea of naming him after whatever bathroom hardware you have. Or Drano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 30, 2015)

MrDave said:


> That is an awesome vid. So happy you got him back. Now, we should go back to the plumbing diagrams to figure out where it was hiding when the draino was dumped...


Probably in the overflow tube, good humidity but high and dry from chemicals other than fumes. kinda an ideal hide/burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh my god, that video was even better than I could have imagined. Thank you so much for sharing it. I cackled so loudly I spooked my almost deaf cat, and then had to show the vid to my husband, who also loved it. 

I told The Luggage not to get any funny ideas.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 30, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 1, 2015)

dispite the positioning of the vid at times.. still entertaining to watch lmaoo


----------



## Bugmom (Jul 1, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> dispite the positioning of the vid at times.. still entertaining to watch lmaoo


I'd have used my actual camcorder if it had been charged. But glad you liked it. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 1, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> I'd have used my actual camcorder if it had been charged. But glad you liked it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


no problem im sure it was Adrenalin filled as well. i didnt mind. kinda expected a mini pod mount tho tbh XD idky ^_^ still loved it XD


----------



## Hanska (Jul 2, 2015)

I had a feeling we'd hear about the drain darlingi again... Good thing this had a happy ending.
And very nice video.


----------



## JoP (Dec 5, 2017)

So you got him out? Congrats! I was about to suggest that you try taping a small balloon tied to the end of a plastic straw. Thread it down through the drain past where you think the spider is, then inflate the balloon to fill the drain's space and slowly pull the straw upward to force him out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 5, 2017)

JoP said:


> So you got him out? Congrats! I was about to suggest that you try taping a small balloon tied to the end of a plastic straw. Thread it down through the drain past where you think the spider is, then inflate the balloon to fill the drain's space and slowly pull the straw upward to force him out.


Lol buddy check the dates on these posts  Yes the spider was successfully removed. With spider fishing! There's a video posted somewhere......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## atraxrobustus (Dec 6, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Why is everyone going all MacGyver on this? lmao Buy a male roach (my experience is with dubias), use tongs to hold on to a wing so the legs kick freely, and dangle it outside the hide. Like sdsnybny said, just plug it when the T comes out. I understand that they're fast little buggers, so it might take a few attempts, but it should work just fine.


Be sure to watch your plug hand as well- because it WILL go back toward the hide. Another thing that sometimes works is flooding them out. (at least this works for trying to get them out of a burrow when changing substrate.) not with ALOT of water- just a bit- tends to make them surface.  Though in this case, I'd make sure that you have the trap off the drain first.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 6, 2017)

atraxrobustus said:


> Be sure to watch your plug hand as well- because it WILL go back toward the hide. Another thing that sometimes works is flooding them out. (at least this works for trying to get them out of a burrow when changing substrate.) not with ALOT of water- just a bit- tends to make them surface.  Though in this case, I'd make sure that you have the trap off the drain first.


Brroooooo old thread. YEARS old.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Dec 6, 2017)

I remember this thread  I was was still a relative newbie back then. Although I (mostly) stand by what I said.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Walker253 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey at least the OP is still around. I talk to her almost daily. I'll tell her to check her AB profile, haha.


----------



## Graves6661 (Dec 6, 2017)

I am so glad this thread was brought back to life.  Most entertaining thing Ive read today and the video was awesome.


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 6, 2017)

Hahhhh, I remember this. I'm calling bull ish on that itsy bitsy spider story.  Obviously rain wouldn't have washed the spider out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 6, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Hahhhh, I remember this. I'm calling bull ish on that itsy bitsy spider story.  Obviously rain wouldn't have washed the spider out.


I kept singing that to myself while reading this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 7, 2017)

I knew it had to be this thread that got revived

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 7, 2017)

Well, it IS the best escape/recovery thread we've seen here, after all.


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 7, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Well, it IS the best escape/recovery thread we've seen here, after all.


Definitely one of my faves! Can't spell darlingi without drain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 7, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> I knew it had to be this thread that got revived


I saw it pop up last night when I was scrolling as well.  I love this thread.  Every once in a while I will search it up just to re-read through it.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 7, 2017)

IM SO HAPPY THIS THREAD GOT REVIVED! HOLY COW


----------



## MrTwister (Dec 7, 2017)

This thread should be brought back annually. Spider fishing vid is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood (Dec 7, 2017)

Spiders are a bitin' today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 259784
> 
> 
> Spiders are a bitin' today


Did you catch one of those 8 Legged Freaks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 8, 2017)

dangerforceidle said:


> Did you catch one of those 8 Legged Freaks?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight_Legged_Freaks


----------



## bryverine (Dec 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 259784
> 
> 
> Spiders are a bitin' today


You're one of those, huh?

I bet you bought a brand new super expensive toilet seat, a brand new $500 rod, and one of those T-radars...where's the sport? Sigh... just takes the fun out of everything by trying to buy your way to the top... er... bottom...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Dec 8, 2017)

bryverine said:


> You're one of those, huh?
> 
> I bet you bought a brand new super expensive toilet seat, a brand new $500 rod, and one of those T-radars...where's the sport? Sigh... just takes the fun out of everything by trying to buy your way to the top... er... bottom...





Lol, f you only knew.   Its a drift rod, nice for the technique, but cheap...Shimano convergence, $59.99.   

The fish, A Chinook salmon, is one of the strongest fighting fish pound for pound in the world with immense stamina as well as size.

Yet the rod is 10' 6" ultra-light designed for drifting.   This makes for long drawn out battles that test everything (hey, they test the big rods and make long runs)...its a friggin' blast my friend, something every fisherman on the planet should have on his or her bucket list.

All fish I ever photograph, were subsequently released  Same for the spiders.

btw, you should see that scheoidtei....full on adult colors like you described in my last pic.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Andrea B (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow!  I never would have read that story if that dude hadn't of ignored the dates on the posts.  WTG!!!  Interesting read!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## korlash091 (Oct 5, 2018)

man this was awesome! video is not available anymore, i was looking foward to watch it.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Oct 5, 2018)

It's amazing that out of all the places in the house, the bathtub drain was where the spider ended up! Awesome thread. I saw the video before it was taken down it was great too!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------

